# The Bas Rutten Mixed Martial Arts Workout



## Arith (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi guys. I just recently purchased the Bas Rutten Mixed Martial Arts Workout and wanted to hear what you guys thought. For those who dont know Bas Rutten, he is a fighter who is the former UFC Heavyweight Champion and the former King of Pancrase in Japan. He now teached mixed martial arts in Beverly Hills and is a commentator for the Pride Fighting Championchips on pay-per-view. The workout consists of a DVD and 4 audio CD's. The DVD explains the various workouts and techniques and the CD's are the actual workouts. The CDs each include two verions of each workout, 2 min rounds with 1 min rest in between or 3 min rounds with 1 min rest in between. 

CD1 is the boxing workout which consists of Bas calling out various boxing combos that you can do shadowboxing, on focus pads or a heavy bag. 

CD2 is the kickboxing workout and is pretty much the same as CD1 except there are kick combos added to the workout. 

CD3 is the all around fighting workout and is the same as cd2 except there are sprawls and gound moves added. (When bas yells DEFENSE you have to sprwal into the pushp possition and then shoot back up). 

The all around workout on cd4 is the same as cd3 except various excersises are added, including pushups, situps, mountain climbers ,etc.

You can see a better description of the workouts here: http://www.basrutten.tv/html/mma_workout.html. That website gives an example of what you end up doing in the all around fighting workout:

On the 7 rounds of 3 minutes from the All Round Fighting tape you make:

424 knees or kicks

162 sprawls

525 punches

70 push ups

20 seconds in push up stand, making fast wrestling exercises. That's at least a punch/kick/sprawl/push up every second!

I was wondering what you guys thought of a workout like this? Would this be good for cardio? How would i encorporate this into a regular lifting routine? I would be doing these workouts on the heavybag. 

My main goal is just to be in good shape, im not a bodybuilder.  Thanks guys....Im hoping this helps my get some motivation back.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

I like Bas, but am always suspect of commercial workout stuff.  Jane Fonda and Richard Simmons come to mind


----------



## Arith (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Bonecrusher.  I did quite a bit of research on this workout and all i found was good reviews.  On Sherdog.com, a MMA forum i found a thread almost 140 posts long about this workout and all people did was rave about it so im hopefull it will be worth the time:Sherdog Thread.  I just want something to supplement weights and make cardio more fun.  My main concern is how to fit this in to my workout schedual:

Monday/Weights
Tuesday/Mixed Martial Arts
Wensday/Weights
Thursday/Mixed Martial Arts
Friday/Weights
Weekend Off


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

Bas was good on the mat at UFC ... but his stand up was outstanding.  Let us all know how you feel about this DVD's affects on your cardio.


----------



## Vise (Sep 22, 2004)

he's a nice guy too.  i met him at a seminar.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 22, 2004)

I would never pay for a workout video not made by a fitness professional without an advanced degree or a ridiculous amount of experience.

Having said this, I imagine his workout is a better form of cardio than what 90% of the population is doing.


----------



## Arith (Sep 22, 2004)

Dale, he is a fitness professional with an ton of experience.  This guy has been fighting and training for a long long time and now teaches at the Beverly Hills Ju-Jitsu Club along with doing personal training for many professional martial arts fighters.  All this is really is a way to help people do a good heavybag routine.....did you read the reviews and descriptions on the website i posted?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2004)

A fitness professional would be someone with at the very least an NSCA CSCS certificate or above.  Bas Rutten is a fight specialist with absolutely no "proof" of his knowledge of human muscle mechanics.  That doesn't mean he doesn't have that knowledge, just that he has nothing to show for it.  Hence I would not buy a video from him.

A gym I used to work at did sport-specific training in Football, basketball, baseball, etc.  Teams from around the area would come in an get trained.  More often then not the coaches were resistant to what was being taught by the trainers because it was different then what the coaches were teaching.  Results spoke for themsleves and this gym opened up another facility last year to be able to accommodate for the rise in clientele.


----------



## Arith (Sep 23, 2004)

Dale, i totally understand your point and agree but i think this is a bit different.  He's not teaching you anything or trying to train you in techniques, its a heavy bag routine.  Boxers have been using heavybags since the beginning and all this workout does is help you be consistant by breaking it into timed rounds and calling out combonations, the same thing a coach would be doing.  In two other workouts on the set he does the same thing but adds body weight exercises to it.  I did the 2 min round boxing workout yesterday and loved it.  It got my heart going and gave me a good sweat.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 23, 2004)

Arith said:
			
		

> Dale, i totally understand your point and agree but i think this is a bit different.  He's not teaching you anything or trying to train you in techniques, its a heavy bag routine.




That is my point.  Do you want your dentist giving you a bypass?  He is prolly one of the best fight trainers out there, but do would I go to him for cardio training advice?  No.

But like I said, it is prolly a much better workout than most.


----------

